# Ankle Spur Excision - Arthroscopic



## kadensmom (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a talar neck and tibial plafond spur excision via arthroscope with limited anterior synovectomy. 

Is the spur excision reported as unlisted 29999? 

Kara


----------



## jdemar (Jul 1, 2013)

w/o op note, I'd agree with 29999 unlisted; unless 29891 would apply for you.


----------

